# [PPT 2003] Master in den absoluten Vordergrund schalten



## serix (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Master in Powerpoint 2003 in den Vordergrund zu schalten? 

Damit beispielsweise das Logo, welches im Master liegt über einer Grafik auf einer normalen Seite steht.


----------



## Injection (4. August 2011)

/Push

Würde ich auch gerne ganz dringend wissen!!


----------

